
Open Source Hardware Hackers Start P2P Bank - jwb119
http://blog.wired.com/gadgets/2009/03/open-source-har.html
======
kiba
Following lines of abiratry regulations and rules is a headache. It might be
doable for a large bank but not so much for a small decentralized banking
operation.

------
izak30
This is a very cool idea. I'd love to see more open source hardware/software
combo projects, and this is a great way to kickstart that.

